# Various things on my mind



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Since I joined this group, haven't posted much, but been reading. Hard to remember my password. Guess I will be a passenger forever, but like James Bond jumping from car to car eliminating communist spies.

First thought, wondering where to buy Bachmann Shay trucks? Saw on some site where a guy had built a geared loco from a Bachmann gondola, 10 wheeler cab, and some PVC pipe. I wanna try.

Second thought, just tried the coal load from an LGB tipper car in a Hartland tipper and it fit. Time to get out the mold putty and make some loads for the Hartland tippers.

Next thought, my order from East Gary Car Company. I had asked about this "company" on this list a while ago and a few people said somewhat positive things and apparently most don't know anything on him. So I wrote a check on 2-14 for around $200 for parts. About a month later, got a hand written letter on what looked to be Xeroxed stationary telling me of needing to make some of the parts I ordered. So last Monday, decided I had waited long enough. I wrote a somewhat nasty letter saying that I really wanted the parts, but it may be time for a refund. I said that he was tempting me to post on sites about this order, contact Garden Railways as well as the state attorney general's consumer fraud group and the postal service fraud group. So he left a phone message yesterday saying he had just sent my parts priority mail.And never received any explanation for the over 2 month wait.


I received the parts today.I ordered several metal freight trucks with metal wheel sets as in January at a model railroad show, I had bought some hand made wooden cars that weren't finished and I completed them and wanted metal trucks to add weight so they wouldn't tip. These trucks were the least expensive I could find and I could only find a couple more vendors. I can't say that these trucks are heavy or robust, they look good, but are pretty puny and thin. I very well may not use them, except for the metal wheels. Anyone know of a good vendor or alternative? And I heard that Aristo makes metal trucks but never have seen them.


I will have to say as a bonus for my wait, he is offering me 20% off my next order, if I ever order again. And the instructions were easy to read, as there were none, except for one item that had instructions for something I didn't even buy.

I guess this is one of those one man shows. And the fact that there is no phone or Internet site or address makes it rough. And when one sends for a price list, no pictures to know what you are getting. Just have to send a check and wait a long time and see what you get.


I won't say don't buy from this guy, that is your decision.

Doug


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your trouble. I've never dealt with him. 

Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The Waiting Game seems to be a part of G $cale.... 2 months is nothing! 

With one large national vendor (web site and multi page ads in GR) I had a 4 month wait and then was offered a different era loco at $30 off a $350 price, canceled that order and had my loco from a different vendor in 2 weeks! Just in time to run it for a VIP! My nerves were shot, 'cause I had made a promise! 

Specialty manufacturers (read small backroom operations) can't make a living from G sales alone, so they probably have other jobs too. Thus your 'big' $200 order gets filled when he has the time, instead of a flunky walking to a rack and tossing your items in a shopping cart and on to shipping.... 

That was your gamble, file it under live and learn... I will offer you a warning, I have read grumblings about another backroom Company, though most folks are understanding, they still grumble! It's Ozarks; quality products, but slow to arrive. You've been warned, please don't threaten them with Gov't fraud! lol 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, 

When started in "G" in the mid-eighties, there was no internet buying as such. I bought all my "stuff" from my local hobby shops and dealers. Now I buy everything that I need from the internet or a local business (jonathan Bliese-Electric Model Works). Pete Comley with Sunset Valley and Dave Goodson (Old Curmudgeon) with RCS in Washington. I have also been dealing with David Gormley who owns Rio Grande Models UK in England. ALL of these folks I have been able to contact by phone or e-mail (ALWAYS) and I get a response immediately. Almost all of these purchases have occurred DURING the economic downturn. These are the folks I will deal with. But then again, I'm not looking for the cheapest price-I want service and these folks provide that in spades. 

I'm sorry, but I have to agree with John about Ozarks Models. I tried to get some detail parts from them about two weeks ago. Their e-mail apparently wasn't working at the time. I was inquiring about some sizes of some parts for a model. I finally contacted Dave Gormley (by e-mail) at RGM UK and the parts are on the way, even with the problem of volcanic dust in Europe! 

Find a person rhat you trust and has service to your liking and deal wth them ONLY. Price is not my motivation. JM .02,


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*Everything* used to say, "allow 4 to 6 weeks for delivery."


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Until you've been on the other side of the counter, you'll never truly understand. Do you keep a fortune tied up in inventory that someone may never buy, or do you keep a reasonable supply of the popular items and get slammed because someone had to wait for their order? Do you design for durability, and have people complain that it isn't 'scale', or design to scale and have people complain because it is 'flimsy'? Do you give up your entire life to wait by the phone for a call that may never come, or do you take time away for a wife, kids, and maybe a day job that pays the bills - and get slammed for taking a day or two to respond? Do you cut your own throat just to have the 'best' price, or do you lose orders because some other guy sells it for $1 less? Do you strive to provide great customer service, or do you give people the level of service that they're actually willing to pay for?

Been there, done all that. It ain't fun. Sadly, too many times you could sell a $100 bill for $50 and have people still complain because it was wrinkled.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik,
That's about the best summary of our hobby's small business woes that I have seen recently! I have an example of one that has addressed this issue somewhat. I ordered a #4 left hand switch from Switchcrafters about 4 weeks ago and hadn't seen anything yet so I e-mailed them to politely inquire what the situation was. i received a reply later that same day (_major_ point in favor - good communication!!) that told me that yes, indeed my order was in the que and that there was a link on their website to a schedule of orders where I could check the status of my order (oooooh..._very_ nice!!) Judging by the number of orders, he was extremely busy and was running about 2-3 weeks late from his original projected completion date but that was okay! I fully understood his dilemna and was willing to wait (his products are really good!) It takes a bit more effort to keep good communication with your customers but the dividends in customer relations (not to mention reputation!) are well worth the effort!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

If its not in stock I dont buy it. Unless they agree not to charge me until the product is sent out. If their is no phone number or e-mail I dont buy from them (dont have a lot of trust from a dealer that does not provide this especially today) If buying from a dealer that does not have good history I always call to see if it is in stock and available. Mik summed it very well. I personally would never fork out $200 for something I dont know if it is in stock and the only way to get an answere is snail mail. No thanks


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I guess I didn't expect less than professional service when I have seen a somewhat professional looking ad by this guy for years in Garden Railroading. 

One of my hobbies used to be military modeling, not the little kits; but kit bashing, garage kits, molding and making parts and such. To get a kit, one usually found them on forums like this, some guy who made something and was making molds and parts and selling them as kits. Some guys were really good and one paid big money but received good service and kits. And they varied all the way to total theft where nobody even got anything at all for their money. But these weren't guys advertising in a big hobby magazine for a long time. 

I have been considering buying parts from Ozark. I bought parts from them many years ago and they arrived quickly and were good. Maybe I just got lucky. 

Regarding buying by price, in this case it was difficult to go by much else. This guy had no pictures. The other few I saw had one picture. And the Ozark ones seemed to be scale wise too small. The other one set I saw, as well as Ozark, were like twice the money of East Gary. I do wish there was a place where I could see them in person. And the reason my house is packed to the gills with hobby stuff I don't want anymore, I know that I don't have the time or facilities to sell stuff on ebay and give good service. Maybe MBA school poisoned my mind. 

Nobody knows where to get the Bachmann Shay trucks? I bought some as replacement for my broken plastic ones months ago. Can't seem to find them now. 
Doug


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Ozark Miniatures is a small company and they spend quite a bit of time on the road doing train shows so they may not answer an email right away. I hve had good luck buying from them in the past but I try to purchase ahead of a project to allow for delays if they need to due another production run of something that is out of stock. The products are nicely done and they have so much to choose from. 

Paul


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Bear in mind that the economy has tanked and what he might have been able to offer changed.... 
There's another thread about a hobbyshop owner having to get a real job and if the economy comes back, he'll return to full time RRing. He was a major player, so it's not as isolated as you think. 

For those trucks I would use a seperate topic, instead of combing that request with your rant. 
We need more suppliers instead of threatening fraud charges... we answered our needs first! lol 

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

When you have economic problems, even when you get an order, you have trouble getting it filled.

Once had the item in hand, the customer's online payment, but couldn't get the payment till it was shipped and had to bum a 20 so's I could ship the item.


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

I have always prefered shopping at the local hobby shop. I like to get my grubby hands on the item and look at it. Since I came to large scale I'm finding I must shop on line as the LHS doesn't carry much in Large scale. 
I want to praise Ridge Road & Black Forest Hobby for getting my orders to me with in a week. I have ordered from them several times and will continue. Several smaller vendors took a little longer but was still less than a month. I will use them again. 

Roger 
POOL RR


----------

